# SL1 or Fuji X-EX1 or Sony Nex 6?? Would like your thoughts



## thruthelense (May 11, 2013)

I currently own a 60D with various EF lenses. I don't always want to lug that around and would like something lighter and smaller but still be able to get quality shots. While I know the SL1 can't be put in your pocket it can be thrown in a purse. All I would need is the body. My son has the Fuji which is fantastic but your talking 3x the price. Any thoughts? None of the stores around has the SL1 in yet so I can't really play with it.
Thanks !!! 
thruthelense


----------



## pdirestajr (May 11, 2013)

I played with the SL1 in a Best Buy last week. I was actually very impressed with it. The ergonomics are great like all Canon bodies (the #1 selling point in me choosing Canon products). Even with the kit lens, the photos on the back looked great. Also the touch screen was pleasantly nice- taking a photo and then zooming in with a "pinch" was so intuitive. Now only if they would let you pinch and zoom right from the instant preview! I HATE that you still have to press the playback button after taking a photo first.

And the nice thing over buying into a new system is that you don't have to buy into a second system! I don't want to buy all new lenses for an APS-C system only.

Th SL1 with the new 24, 28, or 35 IS primes would be a sweet compact setup.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (May 12, 2013)

Seems like a no-brainer. You have lenses for the Canon system and you'd get to start all over with either of the
other two. Also, the SL1 with the 40mm pancake lens is about as small as it's likely to get. Haven't played with the SL1, but assume it's sort of a miniaturized Rebel with familiar menus and results. (It's also cheaper if that's a consideration) Only reason I have found for any of the ILS systems is the vast array of alternative lens adapters than may breathe new life into some of my old M42 and FD lenses.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 12, 2013)

SL1. I've tried it and it has a very nice feel. Its controls are just very much like my TI1. There's no need to replace the kit lens. It's way much better than the non-STM. The 18-55 STM lens is very good optically at least when I previewed. 40mm pancake is too tight for a crop body. If you want a prime, I'd suggest a 24-28mm focal length but as it is, the new kit lens is already a big upgrade.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 12, 2013)

You have lenses already so the SL1 should be great. I also want one as a secondary body, both for myself and so that my daughters will leave my 5D alone.


----------



## CanoSony (May 12, 2013)

NEX 6, Mirrorless is the future. I played with the SL1 and the viewfinder was AWFULLY dark, there is no need for OVF anymore or a mirror. Have you seen the stock lens on the SL1? Its LARGER than the other 18-55 lenses on the other canon bodies. This time next year I will have mostly mirrorless system and an RX1. I find I take out my NEX camera everywhere I go. I hate bringing my 5D anywhere because it is so large. It doesnt matter how well the 5D takes photos if it just stays home most of the time. Remember, the best camera is the one you have with you.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 12, 2013)

The "Smart" choice would be SL1. It's a Canon DSLR and therefore compatible with all the lenses, flashes etc. The AF will work better than mirrorless options and the camera should be a lot more responsive. 

Personally, I've recently picked up a Fuji X-E1. I love the styling and layout with direct access to controls (with the exception of the AF selection button). I'm very impressed with the image quality, I love the lenses and the camera has many very cool features. I'm really happy with my choice. I'm also impressed with the Fuji philosophy, in which they release frequent firmware updates to improve their cameras rather than release new models and "force" people to upgrade. There is also a lens roadmap (which they have largely stuck to), so you know how the system will evolve over time. Its small things like this which make me feel positive about them as a company. They seem to be listening to their customers a lot more than some other brands and delivering products for people that love to take photos. I'm really excited by the AF improvements on the x100s. When those improvements make it onto future X-E1s and X-Pro1s, I think they will become a serious option for many people. If they can couple that with semi-acceptable AF tracking, for me, that might mean bye-bye DSLR time. 

But there are some negatives which stop me from recommending it to others. Firstly, while their lenses are good, current options are limited (and while you can use adapters for non-fuji lenses, you are left with manual focus). The AF isn't "bad" but think more P&S than DSLR (In its favour, it does have a very wide spread of focus points and when it does lock, it is generally accurate). I'm getting about 400 shots per battery, which isn't fantastic (but then the SL1 is only rated at 380). While the flash sych speed is meant to be 1/180s...you can't actually set the camera to this in most modes - typically, you are at 1/125s and there's no high speed synch. You're stuck with the rear LCD or the EVF. While it can take videos, it isn't really geared up for serious video use. And while the EVF is occasionally useful for adding extra information, most people would prefer an OVF. And lastly Fujix-rumors is nowhere near as entertaining or informative as canonrumors. For me, the negatives weren't major problems and were countered by some improvements over Canon (such as significantly better infrared capabilities). But your needs might be different - just make sure you make an informed choice.


----------



## trygved (May 12, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> And lastly Fujix-rumors is nowhere near as entertaining or informative as canonrumors.



THIS.
I sold my Canon gear and picked up a FUJI X100S, and it suits my needs.
I made the shift assuming I'll get a 5DMKIII in the future, however I've gotten so adjusted that I don't see that happening any more.
Yet, I still read CR almost daily.
It's just a better community, and the layout is much more logical.


----------



## dgatwood (May 13, 2013)

CanoSony said:


> NEX 6, Mirrorless is the future.



Nope. Mirrorless is the ancient past. Most of the early digital cameras used electronic viewfinders. There's a reason DSLRs ate their lunch: You can't usefully use an EVF at night or in the dark. EVFs blow out your night vision in one eye.

Having used both, I really can't imagine ever going back to the dark days of EVFs. And by dark days, I mean dark nights, and by dark, I mean in the one eye that you've had up to the camera, and light in the other....


----------



## Sporgon (May 13, 2013)

dgatwood said:


> CanoSony said:
> 
> 
> > NEX 6, Mirrorless is the future.
> ...



+1, and EVFs have many other drawbacks from a good OVF.

Also I have always found that people actually _enjoy_ looking through a good optical system

I'd get the SL1 - in fact I might very well ! ;D


----------



## CanNotYet (May 13, 2013)

I am also for the SL1.
Two reasons:
[list type=decimal]
[*]EOS mount. Gives you sooooooooo much more flexibility, if you want it.
[*]OVF. An EVF can not in the foreseeable future compare to the responsiveness, resolution, and flexibility of the combination of the human eye and an optical system.
[/list]


----------



## Hillsilly (May 13, 2013)

Of course, there's always the Fuji X-Pro1 with both an optical viewfinder and EVF. Best of both worlds. 

While I'm not an EVF advocate and generally prefer an optical viewfinder, I find an EVF sometimes useful in low light because of the way the EVF can boost the image - Easier to frame and ensure focus is spot on. When it is REALLY dark, you'll get a lot of noise, but I'm not sure is a pentamirrored, low magnification SL1 would be any better. EVFs are also much better with infrared filters - Anyone tried focusing or framing through an OVF with an R72 filter recently? Without removing your eye from the viewfinder, there is also instant playback of the image you've just taken, focus peaking, image magnification, and the ability to see how the photo looks before taking the photo, along with adding some extra information such as a level, grids, highlight warnings etc. Like most things, some downsides but also some upsides.


----------



## Sporgon (May 13, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> Of course, there's always the Fuji X-Pro1 with both an optical viewfinder and EVF. Best of both worlds.
> 
> While I'm not an EVF advocate and generally prefer an optical viewfinder, I find an EVF sometimes useful in low light because of the way the EVF can boost the image - Easier to frame and ensure focus is spot on. When it is REALLY dark, you'll get a lot of noise, but I'm not sure is a pentamirrored, low magnification SL1 would be any better. EVFs are also much better with infrared filters - Anyone tried focusing or framing through an OVF with an R72 filter recently? Without removing your eye from the viewfinder, there is also instant playback of the image you've just taken, focus peaking, image magnification, and the ability to see how the photo looks before taking the photo, along with adding some extra information such as a level, grids, highlight warnings etc. Like most things, some downsides but also some upsides.



Fair points.

The truth is there has never been so much choice. Kids in candy shops etc ;D


----------



## Albi86 (May 13, 2013)

thruthelense said:


> I currently own a 60D with various EF lenses.* I don't always want to lug that around and would like something lighter and smaller but still be able to get quality shots.* While I know the SL1 can't be put in your pocket it can be thrown in a purse. All I would need is the body. My son has the Fuji which is fantastic but your talking 3x the price. Any thoughts? None of the stores around has the SL1 in yet so I can't really play with it.
> Thanks !!!
> thruthelense



That. The SL1 will not solve the problem. You get a smaller body, but the lenses are not going to get any smaller - you actually might end up with a very unbalanced body/lens combo. The 40mm pancake imho is too long for a walkaround on APS-C (64mm equivalent).

The NEX-6 + PowerZoom imho is the best solution for IQ, portability, features and price. It's a good mount with many lens options from Sigma, Zeiss etc. The RX100 is also a nice addition to a main DSLR kit.

The fuji IMHO is even a tad better, but then again you loose some choice in terms of available lenses.

Olympus and Panasonic make fine cameras in MFT format. The sensor is kinda small, but here again great selection of lenses from many manufacturers.


----------



## tron (May 13, 2013)

Since I have a CANON system I would get SL1 (the same reason other posters said).

I would just like to compare it (size-wise) with 18-55 and with 18-135 and 15-85.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 17, 2013)

CanoSony said:


> I hate bringing my 5D anywhere because it is so large. It doesnt matter how well the 5D takes photos if it just stays home most of the time.


That's a really lame excuse for keeping an awesome camera at home ... unless of course the person is physically incapable of carrying that camera.


dgatwood said:


> There's a reason DSLRs ate their lunch:


What does that mean? 
BTW, I agree with what you said about mirror-less cameras.
Cheers


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 17, 2013)

thruthelense said:


> I currently own a 60D with various EF lenses. I don't always want to lug that around and would like something lighter and smaller but still be able to get quality shots. While I know the SL1 can't be put in your pocket it can be thrown in a purse. All I would need is the body. My son has the Fuji which is fantastic but your talking 3x the price. Any thoughts? None of the stores around has the SL1 in yet so I can't really play with it.
> Thanks !!!
> thruthelense


Actually I too have been contemplating on getting the SL1 for myself (to have my Sigma 150-500 OS, permanently mounted on it ... which would give me an awesome 800mm reach, something which I miss after I sold my 7D & 60D) ... I had originally planned on getting a Sigma 150-500 OS for my Nikon D7100 and sell my current Sigma 150-500 OS for Canon Mount ... but I'm still a bit undecided about which one to get ... so thanks for asking this question, its helping me out as well ... having read some of the replies here, I am now leaning towards EOS SL1 (100D), but still undecided :-\


----------



## bholliman (May 18, 2013)

I tried an SL-1 out yesterday at Best Buy and liked the compact size and placement of controls. The viewfinder was decent, much preferred to the Electronic viewfinder on the EOS-M and other ILC's.

It's really small, makes the other Rebels look huge by comparison. With a 40mm pancake lens, its extremely compact. With a more versatile EF-S 15-85mm its a nicely balanced and small enough to take anywhere.

I'm seriously thinking about selling my 7D, which I seldom use anymore, replacing it with a SL-1.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 18, 2013)

bholliman said:


> The viewfinder was decent, much preferred to the Electronic viewfinder on the EOS-M and other ILC's.


EOS-M does not have an "Electronic viewfinder"


----------



## bholliman (May 18, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > The viewfinder was decent, much preferred to the Electronic viewfinder on the EOS-M and other ILC's.
> ...



Sorry, I should have stated that differently. I've never actually seen or tried an M, but have tried competing Sony and Nikon ILC's.


----------



## aznable (May 18, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Actually I too have been contemplating on getting the SL1 for myself (to have my Sigma 150-500 OS, permanently mounted on it ... which would give me an awesome 800mm reach, something which I miss after I sold my 7D & 60D) ... I had originally planned on getting a Sigma 150-500 OS for my Nikon D7100 and sell my current Sigma 150-500 OS for Canon Mount ... but I'm still a bit undecided about which one to get ... so thanks for asking this question, its helping me out as well ... having read some of the replies here, I am now leaning towards EOS SL1 (100D), but still undecided :-\



get a used 7d...i am thinking to get a 100D to replace the 50D but not planning for sure to use it with a so long tele (avifauna?); just to use it where a reliable AF servo isnt important


----------



## Sella174 (May 18, 2013)

As Canon has absolutely no intention of bringing out small and compact EF-S primes, I am personally going with micro-4/3 for this aspect of my photography ... Canon will from now only be for the tele-photo stuff.


----------



## StepBack (May 21, 2013)

These r the kind of questions which start arguments and make divorce lawyers wealthy. Dump the old gal for the young spirited model who just fascinates u with her sleek lines and taste in lenses. If u really like the Canon u have I agree with others: stay the course and buy another Canon to find a second home 4 your lenses. But if u want to experiment w/o getting rid of your soul mate than pick up a new one at the corner store and take her for a spin. There is no answer. Only u can decide. Is the IQ good enough? How's that DR. What's the ISO capacity? That's all old school. You want the latest. You know what. Open the wallet and get yourself the one u've been eyeing. That's the only way u'll ever know.


----------



## infilm (May 21, 2013)

I can't speak as to the SL1 or the NEX6 as I haven't had a chance to play with them. I do have a few words about the X-E1. Nice build and capable to delivering terrific images. I also like the Fuji lens line up. The EVF in the Fuji is sad. The refresh rate on it is fantastically slow. Constantly jumping around until you depress the shutter release down halfway, which if you are in MF means that the camera won't focus anymore, at all. If you release the shutter button you get your MF back but the EVF begins jumping around again. If you choose AF, its painfully slow. My 6y/o Lumix GF1 eats its lunch in focus speed. Also, the Fuji in AF never seems to just focus and lock on, it always passes the point of focus by a small amount and then returns to focus and locks in. Way too slow for me.


----------



## melbournite (May 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CanoSony said:
> 
> 
> > I hate bringing my 5D anywhere because it is so large. It doesnt matter how well the 5D takes photos if it just stays home most of the time.
> ...



Lol. I hate NOT taking my 5D anywhere because it's so large, so now, in those situations, I whack the pancake on and throw it in my handbag. I am interested in doing the same with the SL1 when I CAN'T take the 5D anywhere because I'm physically incapable of carrying that camera. 

However, I'm waiting for more pancakes to make it truly compact. Is it possible to make a 15, 20, 24mm pancake?


----------



## sdsr (May 21, 2013)

thruthelense said:


> I currently own a 60D with various EF lenses. I don't always want to lug that around and would like something lighter and smaller but still be able to get quality shots. While I know the SL1 can't be put in your pocket it can be thrown in a purse. All I would need is the body. My son has the Fuji which is fantastic but your talking 3x the price. Any thoughts? None of the stores around has the SL1 in yet so I can't really play with it.
> Thanks !!!
> thruthelense



You may be able to throw a SL1 into a purse, but how many EF lenses are small enough so that you could throw it into your purse with a lens attached? In my case, more often than not the lens is bigger and heavier than a FF body (esp. the better EF zooms). Saving a couple of inches and ounces by getting a smaller DSLR seems an odd way to go about weight/bulk reduction unless the only lens you want to use is the 40mm pancake. (I recently supplemented my Canon FF gear with a mirrorless camera - not one of those you mention, but an Olympus OM-D - great ergonomic design, appealing aesthetic design + better lens selection than any similar system.)


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (May 21, 2013)

tl;dr: 
- I though about SL1, but can't see it being a solution because lenses are large, other than pancake, and pancake is too long on AP-C. 
- Nex is the best overall compromise with powerzoom 16-50: budget version is Nex 3N, splurge on yourself is Nex 6
- Fuji X10 is weirdly attractive and fairly versatile camera, if you buy used for not too much money
- Nikon V1 is good beach camera for parents of small kids, if you can still find it on clearance

Long explanation:
I had same dilemma (find small body to accompany my 6D) and I tried, bought, stole, sold or borrowed many, many camera trying to solve it: Canon G15, Sony RX100, Panasonic LX7, Panasonic GF5, Oly PM1, Nikon J1, Nex F3 and 5R, Sony A57. These are all gone, but here are ones that are left:

Sony NEX 3N with powerzoom - great compact solution for $500. If I were not stingy, I could have gotten NEX 6 with the same lens for few hundreds more - grip itself may be worth it (plus EVF, and faster AF), but IQ is the same.

Fuji X10 - very beautiful object, and tactile experience camera. I keep thinking I don't need sensor that small, and I keep being surprised with quality of the pictures and colors. I bought it twice: I returned new one I bought (too expensive), but then I bought used one as it kept bugging me, and has some magic draw for me. It could be leather case , or maybe I'm ok with throwing $300 on a gorgeous toy? The only compact camera to not disappoint, and yes, I prefer it to RX100, though technically it's not better... Not sure about X20, supposed to be better, but sensor is a bit more traditional (though NOT traditional), and X10 sensor has couple of neat tricks that I love....

Nikon V1 - I just picked up one on ridiculous sale for $299. Not impressed with IQ, but AF is insane, and because of small sensor, even when it misses, deep DOF usually saves it. Good ONLY in good light (otherwise average)!!! But great parents camera for outdoors, silly good 60 frames/sec and great slow motion mode. I'm still debating if I should return it (I'm still inside of 2 weeks return period), but I'm taking my twins to Greece soon, first hot vacation, and I enjoy though of footage and pics that may come out of it, just because of the speed of the camera. Otherwise, inferior to both Nex 3N and Fuji X10 in terms of pictures appeal.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 21, 2013)

Perhaps one of those 399$ EOS-M + 22mm Pancake on evilbay that appear every once in a while.


----------



## bholliman (May 21, 2013)

babiesphotos said:


> G15, Sony RX100, Panasonic LX7, Panasonic GF5, Oly PM1, Nikon J1, Nex F3 and 5R, Sony A57. These are all gone
> 
> Fuji X10 - and yes, I prefer it to RX100, though technically it's not better...



I've been thinking about buying a RX100. Almost everybody seems to love them, just curious what you didn't like about it.


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (May 21, 2013)

bholliman said:


> babiesphotos said:
> 
> 
> > G15, Sony RX100, Panasonic LX7, Panasonic GF5, Oly PM1, Nikon J1, Nex F3 and 5R, Sony A57. These are all gone
> ...



It's a good camera, but Nex 3N is almost as small, and IQ is better. When shooting inside, and there isn't much light, it deeps fast into higher ISO, as lens is slow on the long end. I think I didn't quite like how it renders colors and noise starting at around ISO 800. Attached is one picture at ISO 200(play-1-22) and another ISO 800(kids-1-67), maybe you'll feel the same? 

But I guess, it just didn't charm me enough for a VERY high purchase price in Canada ($699+tax = $800). There is a bit of intangibility about it, and it also could be part of the handling, which is very matter of fact point and shoot. I already had 6D and Nex 3N at that point, so couldn't see need to keep RX100. 

I was gentler towards Fuji, because I paid a lot less (used $300), and it surprises me occasionally with one of it's trick modes... One pic attached(play-1-7)...

Money no object, I think you will be happy with RX100, as long as you keep expectations at the bay (it's not DSLR quality)


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 21, 2013)

I have the nex 6 and its pretty good. Iq in the raws gives you a lot to work with. Also very small and evf. I checked the 3n and it was ok but more to give dslr quality in your pocket where you would not need an evf or the phase detect af.

The flash however is way to harse. Definetly can blow out highlights way to easily

The sl1 felt really tiny. Its still thick as a rebel so since there are no pancake primes it makes it a hard decision to sell over the other ilc offerings since they are truly smaller. The sl1 seems like the eos m just canon testing the waters so the revision 2 would be the true release if there is one. Think canon g1x. Where did that go?


----------



## ishdakuteb (May 21, 2013)

i would vote for fuji ex-1...


----------



## brianboru (May 21, 2013)

A friend of mine just did a nice review of the SL1 after deciding to rent it (over the Fuji or NEX) from LensRentals as a travel camera for a short trip to New Orleans:

http://www.addrummimages.com/2013/05/19/new-orleans-and-the-canon-sl1/


----------



## thruthelense (Dec 7, 2013)

Let me add to the post below.... I am a woman and I'm sure most of you are men. I want a camera that I can ALWAYS carry around in my purse and one can't really do that with a 60D. Also, I will be buying the Fuji X-ex1 for $800 with a lense from a family member. So does this change anyones thoughts on Fuji X-EX1 vs Canon SL-1? Oh yea... I have a large purse like most women  



thruthelense said:


> I currently own a 60D with various EF lenses. I don't always want to lug that around and would like something lighter and smaller but still be able to get quality shots. While I know the SL1 can't be put in your pocket it can be thrown in a purse. All I would need is the body. My son has the Fuji which is fantastic but your talking 3x the price. Any thoughts? None of the stores around has the SL1 in yet so I can't really play with it.
> Thanks !!!
> thruthelense


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 9, 2013)

Having used Sony a7 for the last 2 days, I can say the better & smarter choice would be to go with Canon SL1 (100D).


----------



## joema (Dec 10, 2013)

thruthelense said:


> ...I want a camera that I can ALWAYS carry around in my purse and one can't really do that with a 60D. Also, I will be buying the Fuji X-ex1 for $800 with a lense from a family member. So does this change anyones thoughts on Fuji X-EX1 vs Canon SL-1?



I borrowed a NEX-6 and used it on vacation. The EVF is very good, video is decent, low light capability is good, panorama and built-in HDR good, an the 16-50mm kit lens is extremely compact. It is one of the few APS-C sensor cameras with a zoom lens that can stored in a purse or large pocket.

That said I didn't like it. The UI is extremely menu oriented, with the Setup menu having so many pages the scroll bar is just a tiny sliver. While I got pretty good results, it felt like a gadget not a camera. A number of NEX-6's have a "camera error" flaw which locks up the camera if the electronic front curtain shutter is used. It can only be fixed by returning it for service.

I haven't used a X-E1 but have used a friend's X20, which has a roughly similar control layout. The Fuji felt like a camera and was pleasant to use.

The SL1 is very small for a DSLR and is a good alternative to enthusiast mirrorless cameras. It is much less expensive than the NEX-6 but will definitely not fit in a pocket or purse with the kit lens.

You will probably be very happy with the X-E1. Another pocketable alternative is the Sony RX100 II. Despite any possible UI issues, it is very small, has a 1" sensor, and I've seen many great shots from them. However it does not have a built-in EVF or OVF.


----------



## DanielW (Dec 10, 2013)

Lots of good advice here!
My take on the subject: EVF, OVF, button placement, sensor size, DoF, high ISO IQ, all that comes second to AF, which is what matters most. (You already have your 60D for taking photographs with good IQ when tricky subjects and important events appear.) 
You'd rather have a noisy photograph that's in focus than the other way around, so consider having the camera in your hands and testing the AF system before you buy it.
Good luck!


----------



## sanj (Dec 10, 2013)

My choice is FE2 with 23 f1.4. Better high ISO. Great for when I go out to dinners. And I can detach the lens and put camera in one pocket and lens and other.


----------



## sdsr (Dec 10, 2013)

DanielW said:


> Lots of good advice here!
> My take on the subject: EVF, OVF, button placement, sensor size, DoF, high ISO IQ, all that comes second to AF, which is what matters most. (You already have your 60D for taking photographs with good IQ when tricky subjects and important events appear.)
> You'd rather have a noisy photograph that's in focus than the other way around, so consider having the camera in your hands and testing the AF system before you buy it.
> Good luck!



That's a very good point, and given the high quality of most sensors these days, the trade-off in noise will be minor. The fastest, most accurate (at least on things that aren't moving fast) AF around seems to be the Olympus OM-Ds (though it seems Fuji bodies may be catching up, assuming their lenses are as fast too). But you can buy two or three SL1s with kit lens included for the price of the OM-Ds without a lens, and while the SL1 has nowhere near the number of focus points or coverage of an OM-D, in my fairly limited experience (I've only owned it for a couple of months) its focus is fast and accurate (again, for things that don't move fast - I don't photograph things that do, so I can't comment there). You can't fit it in a pocket, of course, but for my taste the SL1 provides an incomparably more pleasant experience than an M or any other small viewfinder-free camera.

The comment I made in this thread six months ago still stands, though - it's hard to keep a camera system small/compact/lightweight if you have an APS-C or FF based system and need/want to use anything bigger than the smaller primes.


----------



## Vivid Color (Dec 10, 2013)

joema said:


> thruthelense said:
> 
> 
> > ...I want a camera that I can ALWAYS carry around in my purse and one can't really do that with a 60D. Also, I will be buying the Fuji X-ex1 for $800 with a lense from a family member. So does this change anyones thoughts on Fuji X-EX1 vs Canon SL-1?
> ...



I'm a woman who, on occasion, carries a large purse and I'm not sure that the above statement that the SL1 with kit lens will not fit in a purse is true. Disclaimer: I haven't tried this myself, but having seen an SL1 in person, I think an SL1 with a 55-250 lens may fit into one of my purses, and while it is a large purse, it is not humongous either. Of course, I may not be able to fit much more than the SL1+lens in, but I'd be able to still fit in the essentials--money, credit cards, phone, keys. To help the OP figure this out, the following website may help: http://camerasize.com/compact/ Don't be put off by the title of the site as it has full size and compact cameras. Sometimes you have to type in the name of the camera to search for it as not every camera is located where you think it might be. That said, it's a useful site with which to compare camera sizes.


----------



## cm71td (Dec 10, 2013)

I have an X-E1. Great image quality, great lenses, great controls, but the auto-focus is frustratingly slow.

My SLR and lenses are Nikon, and I wish that Nikon would create something the size of the SL-1. If they did, I would sell my X-E1 and buy the SL-1 size Nikon.

If you do decide to go mirrorless, I would highly recommend the X-E1 over an NEX. I used to have an NEX-5n and the Fuji is much nicer and more fun to use.

My wife has a Sony rx100. It is fantastic if you want something that will fit in your pocket.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 10, 2013)

joema said:


> I borrowed a NEX-6 and used it on vacation. The EVF is very good, video is decent, low light capability is good, panorama and built-in HDR good, an the 16-50mm kit lens is extremely compact. It is one of the few APS-C sensor cameras with a zoom lens that can stored in a purse or large pocket.
> 
> That said I didn't like it. The UI is extremely menu oriented, with the Setup menu having so many pages the scroll bar is just a tiny sliver. While I got pretty good results, it felt like a gadget not a camera. A number of NEX-6's have a "camera error" flaw which locks up the camera if the electronic front curtain shutter is used. It can only be fixed by returning it for service.



I have a NEX-6 and I agree the menu structure is not very user friendly. But still I think it is a pretty good and very pocketable camera with the kit lens! Despite the menu it is easy to use because the most important functions are directly accessible via buttons/scroll wheels. It's good to use with a 30 mm Sigma too. The biggest issue I have with this camera is the lack of good camera RAW editing software - I have to use Adobe Lightroom for the Sony and don't like it much, as well as problems I have with getting the color space of processed photo's correct (more of a Lightroom issue). If you want tele, the Sony E 55-210mm F4.5-6.3 OSS is inexpensive, very compact and nice to use, colors are good too but the resolution is only so-so. With the NEX-6 I can take a three lens system in a tiny bag. Very convenient.

My Sony NEX-6 'kit':

Sony E PZ 16-50mm F3.5-5.6 OSS
Sigma 30mm F2.8 EX DN
Sony E 55-210mm F4.5-6.3 OSS

What's missing is a macro lens, something this camera could be good at - but outside of my general interest.


----------



## sanjosedave (Dec 10, 2013)

Neither.

I'd consider looking at Sony's RX100


----------



## pwp (Dec 10, 2013)

If you're committed to accepting something bigger than a pocket camera, and want something smaller than a 5D3, and you already have Canon glass, the SL1 is a great choice. With the need to travel very light for a trekking trip in Laos and feeling reluctant to heft a 1-Series or even a de-gripped 5D3, I'm 100% happy with my SL1 which I've had for a few months now. It's TINY with the 40mm pancake, though the resulting 65mm equivalent FOV is often a little long for my liking. Bring on the EF-S 22mm pancake! My SL1 default lens is the surprisingly good EF-S 15-85is, though I've even used it with the 300mm f/2.8is. It looks a bit like a pimple on an elephant.

It was a close thing between the SL1 and the extremely compelling Olympus OM-D, but the notion of running two systems tipped me towards the SL1. It's so good I routinely use it on jobs as a third body. If you're used to 5D3/1DX era FF, you just have to stay aware of the obvious limitations of the comparatively modest APS-C sensor.

So to the OP, if you're OK with going bigger than a pocket camera and already have Canon glass, you will not be disappointed with the SL1 which I see as one of Canon's most interesting consumer releases in years.

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/4966601607/dpreview-gear-of-the-year-canon-rebel-sl1-eos-100d

-pw


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Dec 10, 2013)

If its not too late I would definitely consider the Fuji XE2, not the XE1. The XE2 has many improvements in AF speed, wifi, etc that the previous model was not at its best at. 

As a Canon 5D3, 1D4 and 6D shooter, I too needed a more compact system to cart around daily. I rented an XE1 with the 35mm f1.4 lens and was sold. They are extremely light weight and perform GREAT in low light with high ISO! I am so excited about this format as a daily camera I find my big gear is only coming out when I truly need it. The Fuji allows me to be more spontaneous and carry it with me every day.

It has many features you'll find on the DSLR's if you need them. One feature I really like is being able to shoot SQUARE format, like a medium format camera. Now, how great is that?

Anyway, wish you best with this decision.


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 11, 2013)

Last year I was trying to make the same decision. I In the end I chose to buy a Nex6. The two primary reason were that it had a Electronic Viewfinder and it was relativity consumer focused. I figured that I could get consumer lenses relatively cheaply with I see as important for a secondary camera system. 

I found the kit pancake lens for the Nex6 just not good enough. So rarely use it. My other lens were a little much in my work backpack. I really wanted something more compact with good IQ. I was thinking of buying the 20mm Nex pancake. But buying a EOSM with 22mm lens was cheaper so I bought that instead. Now I use my Nex mainly with legacy lens and for travel when I do not want to take a DSLR. I take it with me every weekend. But I carry my EOS M everyday to work because it fits I my old P&S camera case. Then stuffed into my backpack.


I find the Fuji X cameras interesting but just to expensive on lens. If I want to spend that kind of money on lens I would spend it on Canon lens for my DSLR. 

The Olympus cameras are also interesting. But I found my hand cramped up due to the button layout. 

SL1 seems nice but a normal rebel is not much bigger and it is just not all that compact.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Dec 11, 2013)

tcmatthews said:


> SL1 seems nice but a normal rebel is not much bigger and it is just not all that compact.



I had a t2i before the SL1.. The rebel series feels much bigger than the SL1 after using it for just a couple days. I thought my t2i was small... SL1 is tiny. It performs great, just small and it is noticeable. Compact for a dslr! I recommend it.


----------



## chas1113 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have shot a 5DII for the past four years. My backup was a 40D which I recently sold to a friend. I wanted to replace my crop camera but wanted something smaller. I had tried a NEX 5N but hated wading through menus. When I picked up the Fuji X-E1 and played with the controls I thought "this might work." There's a dial for almost everything you need for spontaneous shooting. Set the menus when you first set off to shoot and most everything can be adjusted in field with the three analog-type dials. So old-school, it feels very comfortable. And the size was perfect! When I looked at the first out-of-camera JPEGs, I was sold. They were almost as good as my full frame Canon.

I have since picked up a refurb 7D and after comparing the IQ with the Fuji, sent it back. No more noisy crop Canons for me. If I want to just take some "happy snaps" I grab the Fuji. If I have an event to shoot, it's the 5D plus/minus the Fuji. Much lighter combo than before. I can't speak to the SL1, but I've stopped looking for a CSC/mirrorless solution, because I feel I've already found it. If I had it to do all over, though, I'd definitely pick up an X-E2 for the speedier AF.


----------

